
Microplastics in marine mammals stranded around the British coast - dpflan
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-37428-3
======
dpflan
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/31/micropla...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/31/microplastics-
found-every-marine-mammal-uk-study)

